# Pic of pen pic setup



## kiddo (Mar 7, 2007)

This is the setup I described in my previous post showing Plexiglas stand and approximate lighting positions.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 7, 2007)

Very interesting configuration - thanks Kiddo!


----------



## Jerryconn (Mar 7, 2007)

Is the stand made in a "U" shape? I can't really tell.  Thanks


----------



## kiddo (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />Is the stand made in a "U" shape? I can't really tell.  Thanks



Yes, the whole thing is probably just shy of three inches tall and about 8 inches square.


----------



## stevers (Mar 8, 2007)

With no diffusion,(IE light tent) don't you get glare, shadows or reflections off the shiny parts?


----------



## Tanner (Mar 8, 2007)

That's what I was thinking Steve.  I thought everyone had had some sort of diffuser. You mean I bought a light tent for nothing.[]


----------



## kiddo (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />With no diffusion,(IE light tent) don't you get glare, shadows or reflections off the shiny parts?



Yes, you get all kinds of reflections and shadow and glare. That's what makes something look real and three dimensional. 

If you lived inside a huge light box, everything would look flat and kinda two dimensional. Things like metal would look dull and flat and glass would look like translucent gray.


----------



## alxe24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice set up. Is that the Canon XT with with the 18-55? I'll play arround with that arrangement.
What kind of lights are you using? Are you using Photo Shop for the lab work?
Thanks for sharing.
Alex
PS:I recognise that pen. You just posted a few days ago and it looks great.


----------



## kiddo (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alxe24_
> <br />Nice set up. Is that the Canon XT with with the 18-55? I'll play arround with that arrangement.
> What kind of lights are you using? Are you using Photo Shop for the lab work?
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...



Yes, thats the XTi with the 18-55 zoom on. I changed the 18-55 for a macro lens with a fixed focal length. That took care of most of my depth of field problems. It is kind of a pain though having to move the camera back and forth to frame the shot. 

And yes, Photoshop CS2.

The lights are mercury photo floods. I'll have to screw one out to read the details on it. Will post that info a little later.


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice setup, thanks for sharing


----------



## stevers (Mar 11, 2007)

You know Kiddo, sometimes I wish you could see the shine on some pens. I do everything I can to stop shadows and reflections,,,,,,,,,,,,Then I saw what you did with the flag pen the other day. The flag Shadow was to cool. Nice work on that shot, as well as others.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 11, 2007)

Kim: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 11, 2007)

Your photos are so gorgeous.

Chris


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks from another fan of your work - now I suppose you're going to tell us you used photoshop to get the camera in the picture (JK)


----------

